# Raga



## Jerry Gerber (Apr 25, 2020)

This piece is recorded on the album "Virtual Harmonics", released in 2015. I call it Raga because it very loosely reminds me of an Indian raga because of the synth drone that permeates the piece.

It's scored for 2 Z3TA synthesizers and sampled string orchestra.

PLAY


----------

